# BMF trigger activator



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

So the wife bought me a BMF trigger activator for Christmas! [ame]http://youtu.be/rVcmoosAviM[/ame]














looks like it's gonna be enjoyable anyone else have one?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Now that's cool.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Seems to be cool! Hopefully I'll get mine out for a test run this week. Installation was extremely easy I had mine on in under 2 minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I have something kinda like that, is called the hellfire. Instead of a crank there's a lever you install in the front of the trigger Guard with a piece of spring steel. Works like having 2 triggers. It took me a while to get used to it, but now I can burn a mag fast


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I think the hellfire triggers are made by the same company?...EZ have you had any trouble with overheating your barrel with rapid fire? I've had some friends say that i might have issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've only got 5 - 25 round mags, once I shoot them, I spray the action down with wd-40 and wipe it down the whole rifle. By the time I'm done reloading the mags and shoot a few other guns it's cool enough to shoot again. You'll be able to tell when it's getting really hot and it does take a little while with a .22


----------

